

Using GPL to Protect Your Ideas - webhat
https://medium.com/@webhat/using-gpl-to-protect-your-ideas-39be220381b9

======
MatthewWilkes
> This means any and all changes I make while employed are automatically
> subject to the GNU Public License.

The GPL doesn't require a company to submit changes upstream. If you publish
something as GPL your employer can still pay you to work on it but refuse
permission to commit to anything other than an internal fork. Only people who
have had the product distributed to them have rights under the GPL, so if you
leave you have no legal recourse to get those internal commits unless you
somehow cause the code to be distributed to you (which may cost a lot of
money, if it's part of a piece of something expensive's firmware, for
example).

